# 3 way frig question



## shelntony (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, newbie here.  Bought a 2003 TT from a private party.  It has a Norcold 510 frig, which I assume is a "3 way" since it has auto, a/c, and lp options.  After reading countless threads about the pro's and con's of driving with the propane on, I'd rather not.  Does the frig work off the battery while driving if it is set on auto?  We haven't taken it more than a couple of hours away yet, but want to make sure we keep the frig cool on longer trips.  Just trying to figure out how it all works.  Thank you!


----------



## Bush70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

I doubt it is a 3 way. Most all newer rv's are 2 way. LP, Elec. The 3 way was 12volt but I haven't seen one in years. In the auto mode it will chose what is avalible but elec. is priority. When you are pluged in unless you chose LP it will always switch to electric. As far as driving with the frig. on LP, don't worry. I know some people don't but I have and I know of many that do with no problems. Good Luck


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

I also doubt that it works on 12 volt. I always travel with mine on but, cut off before fueling.  There is nothing in my manual that warn against traveling while the propane is on other than the warning to cut off before fueling. I do cut it off before even pulling in to the pumps. Like Bush70 said some do and some will not.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 28, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

My old fridge was a three way and it specifically showed DC, AC AND LP along with the AUTO light.  Had to replace it 1 1/2 years ago and went to two way (standard anymore).  
I use to not travel with fridge on LP (used DC WHILE driving), but now use LP to keep it cold (actually it keeps stuff colder using LP, vs Electric), and like other posters, turn it off before fueling.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 28, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Well folks you all scare the holy bejees out of me traveling with the propane on.  I just know one of you will forget to turn it off while fueling and I'll be next to you when it lights the gasoline fumes and goes boom.  Or you will run into me by accident and the propane flowing through your RV lines will go boom
  I use frozen blue ice in the freezer and fridge while traveling and have never had any frozen food thaw out or any food in the fridge get warm.  If you want to go boom please try to stay away from me.  Thanks.  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

I worry a lot more about the guy lighting a cigarette while pumping gas   DL why are you putting gas in that Dodge diesel :laugh: Now you are scareing the holy bejees out of me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Good one, Chelse!    

Maybe DL bumped his haid when he dodged that Dodge a while back!     :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Hey guys, unfortunately they now put the car/pickup diesel fuel pump on the same island with the high octane gas pump users.  Diesel fuel doesn't have highly flammable fumes and won't ignite by the spark or flame of the propane refrigerator. However, if you go to the big truck/RV diesel pusher pumps, the hose is bigger and pumps to fast and the fuel output nozzle of the dispenser handle gets stuck in the top of the smaller fuel receptacles on pickups.  So therefore you are by necessity stuck side-by-side with the gas guzzling RV's,  that inadvertently leave their propane on while refueling.

So again, I don't have faith that all the wonderful RV'ers have the necessary memory/smarts to turn their propane off every time they refuel.  Just my opinion.  

If you put blue ice in your freezer and fridge there is no reason to take a chance with the big boom. :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Hey DL,
Did you get your Blue Ice from a glacier up in Alaska?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

It falls out of the sky


----------



## Kirk (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

The fact is that RV propane systems were designed to be operated while traveling. For many years all propane tanks have been required to have a "stop flow" valve in them which will stop the flow of propane in the event that a gas line should be ruptured or break. The gasoline tank on a motor vehicle is far more dangerous than is the propane. Also, propane is heavier than air so it falls to the low point and does not tend to mix into an explosive mixture except in very unusual conditions.

At the "All American RV Rally" in Louisville, KY I sat in a seminar on the safe use of propane. The instructor, an insurance investigator and expert witness on propane related accidents, made the statement that there has never been even one gas station fire with an RV that investigation tied to the use of propane while fueling. He still suggested turning off all such appliances before entering the station for an added degree of safety, but he also stated that the risk is very low. He also said that no accident with an RV that he was aware of has ever caused a propane fire.


----------



## hertig (Jul 29, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

I couldn't find any blue ice.  Can I use yellow snow?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 30, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

See? Kirk brought the propane issue back to reality. That's a good thang.

Aw, DL, we wouldn't josh ya if we didn't like ya! 

Nothin' wrong with being careful.

Now go do your 'dodging' exercises! You might need them!  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 30, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

The way I see the gas station problem is that it is the gasoline fumes that ignite.  Not the gasoline itself.  Anytime you have a gasoline pump in use you have fumes.  All it takes is that refrigerator to kick in or the flame being on while the gasoline is pumping to ignite it.  The warmer the weather the more fumes and bingo.  The reason diesel doesn't ignite like gasoline is that it has to be heated to give off fumes in order to ignite it.  You can put a match out in raw diesel fuel.  Or for that matter oil won't burn until you heat it very hot and it begins to give off fumes.  Try putting a candle out and then slowly lowering a lit match.  You won't need to get the match down to the wick.  It will light off of the fumes about an inch or so above the wick.  Then the flame melts the wax which in-turn gives off fumes to keep the flame going.   Physics 101.

Bottom Line:  The no smoking sign is in place at the gas pump for a reason.  The propane refrigerator requires a lit propane flame in order to work.  I would just as soon not trust the senile old camper to turn off the propane fridge before he refuels. I'm not pointing fingers at senile old campers either.  It may be me.  That's why I don't take a chance  by keeping the propane on while traveling.  Common sense 101.  

By the way, I actually thought the refrigerator had the propane option in case you were boon docking or only had a limited electric service and wanted to run your AC, TV and refrigerator..  I wasn't aware that it was there for the purpose of traveling with the refrigerator operating.  I know my propane doesn't shut off if it is turned on and I cut the pigtail hose at the source.  So I hope you don't hit my RV if I forget to turn my propane off and I'm traveling down the road.  You might go boom. :laugh:


----------



## benwd (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

sezkirk---"The fact is that RV propane systems were designed to be operated while traveling."

The fact is that why have the propane on when going down the road when the fridg cooling issue is so simple. A 500 watt inverter connected to the fridg ac will provide cooling. The vehicle alternator provides the power through the house battery.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Come on everyone.  Blue ice costs $2 and it is reusable forever.  It keeps everything cold and frozen.  The only problem you would have is if you tried to use it for longer than a 12 hr day.  It also works great when you have to go 30/40 miles to the nearest Super Wally World.  Take a block of blue ice with you in an insulated fold up double six pack bag.  Better yet Wally World sells hot/cold silver reflective bags for $1.50 (hanging at the ends of the frozen food aisle) and they work great and can be folded up and reused for months.   All the cold stuff can be transported back to the RV in the bag without spoiling.  BLUE ICE a gift that keeps on giving. :approve:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## benwd (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Why blue ice? Just as well fill it with beer.


----------



## rabbit44 (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

just to be informative, my owners manual says.. NEVER OPERATE THIS MOTOR VEHICLE WITH THE PROPANE VALVE OPEN. wonder why?


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 2, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Cold beer will work just as well in the fridge.  However, the blue ice helps keep the frozen foods frozen.  I quit drinking the beer 29 years ago so I guess I don't think in terms of beer to cool the fridge.  Actually any cold beverages will work. I keep the blue ice to transport perishables between the store on hot days and to use in my fridge on days I travel.  I'm just reluctant to turn the propane on while traveling.  Its just a safety hang up with me. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 2, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

One more passing thought on the open propane valve issue.  I'm just wondering what could have possibly happened if an RV'er was on the Minneapolis bridge, that just collapsed, with an open propane tank.  Just a think safe thought.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 2, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

The water would have put out the flames ...


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 2, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Did you not see the 18 wheeler burning on top of the bridge.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 2, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

DL, I was kind of being silly ...

I can see this is very important argument to you, but with all of the jackasses out there filling up their cars at gas stations don't you think there are more likely ways to get yourself blown up?

I personally have seen a woman drive off with the nozzle and hose still stuck in the side of her car! Gas went everywhere for a moment until the valves and shutoffs worked. (Yes, she was talking on her cell phone.)


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 3, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Hey Tex, this is one of my pet peeves.  I know you guys are giving me a friendly hard time, but I do have a hang up on the propane issue.  We need to let this go away until it comes back.  What goes around will come around. 

Cell phones is another fun one.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 5, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Got a question for you folks who don't run with propane on. What do you do about the RV water systems freezing up if you travel in below freezing weather? Do you use an inverter and run an electric  heater? 

There is risk to everything we do and for most of us, driving down the highways is one of the most dangerous! This issue is kind of like most things in life, if your not comfortable traveling with the propane turned on, find a way to travel with it off! Really pretty simple. Do what makes you comfortable.

The one that amazes me is the number of folks who won't even think of travel with propane turned on, but they think nothing at all of roaring down the highway in their over-loaded RV at the speed limit  or a little over. They push the limits of all of their equipment, backing a toad on the tow-bar and generally ignoring the warnings by the manufacturers of other equipment, while at the same time attacking those who dare to use the propane system as it was designed to do?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Run a greater chance of getting ran over in the campground by a runaway Dodge truck :laugh:  :laugh: .  Guess we are going to have to ban all Dodge trucks :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   Sorry DL just couldn't let this pass


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

Good old Kirk, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxI said that with a lol face so please don't take offence. :evil: :laugh:


----------



## benwd (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

sezkirk-----"Location: Fulltimer Got a question for you folks who don't run with propane on. What do you do about the RV water systems freezing up if you travel in below freezing weather? Do you use an inverter and run an electric heater?"

Yes, I do. I have heat tapes in my waterworks compartment that come on at 36* and run off the inverter. 

Sezkirk---"They push the limits of all of their equipment, backing a toad on the tow-bar and generally ignoring the warnings by the manufacturers of other equipment, while at the same time attacking those who dare to use the propane system as it was designed to do?"

Yep, I back up my toad all the time and nothing ever breaks. I back up so much that I think maybe my odometer is going back to zero.------Why run with propane on when the solutions to running with it off are simple?????


----------



## Kirk (Aug 8, 2007)

Re: 3 way frig question

No offenses at all, DL!

sez benwd------- " * * * * * * *        "


----------

